

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE images are available - fcambus
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/

======
tiffanyh
I really love FreeBSD but having 3 different PRODUCTION branches is getting
insane (10.3, 9.3, 8.4).

I only run RELEASE.

When I run into production issues, the developers say they have fixed my issue
in CURRENT but never release a point update to RELEASE ... means forces me to
have to wait until the next MAJOR release for it to be fixed.

Feels like FreeBSD, even though I love all it does, is becoming more and more
just for developers.

We need more minor point releases and less major releases.

The following link from 2 years ago is still very applicable today.

[http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
hackers/2012-Janu...](http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
hackers/2012-January/037294.html)

~~~
emaste
I don't follow; fixes making it only into -CURRENT is certainly an issue, but
slowing down the major release cadence will make it take even longer for those
to reach you. Ensuring fixes make it into release branches is something we
need to (and are working to) improve.

If you're able, we would very much appreciate community effort in helping to
merge and test bugfixes to stable branches. Supporting the FreeBSD Foundation
also helps to ensure there are resources to help make this a reality.

Any change to major release cadence, minor release cadence, branch lifetime,
and access to new features implies a tradeoff against the others, as is clear
in reading through the responses in the thread you link.

------
codeaken
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE Announcement:

Some of the highlights:

\- GCC is no longer installed by default on architectures where clang(1) is
the default compiler.

\- Unbound has been imported to the base system as the local caching DNS
resolver.

\- BIND has been removed from the base system.

\- make(1) has been replaced with bmake(1), obtained from the NetBSD Project.

\- pkg(7) is now the default package management utility.

\- pkg_add(1), pkg_delete(1), and related tools have been removed.

\- Major enhancements in virtualization, including the addition of bhyve(8),
virtio(4), and native paravirtualized drivers providing support for FreeBSD as
a guest operating system on Microsoft Hyper-V.

\- TRIM support for Solid State Drives has been added to ZFS.

\- Support for the high-performance LZ4 compression algorithm has been added
to ZFS.

Full details:
[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/announce.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/announce.html)

~~~
emaste
That is the 10.0 release announcement. The directory linked here is not-yet-
released 10.1.

As always, until the release announcement comes out, the release is not done.
Until that time, there's always a possibility the release builds will need to
be rebuilt for some reason.

------
tedunangst
Why do people link to ftp directories and not release announcements?

~~~
jmartinpetersen
Probably because it hasn't been announced yet. Which begs the question why it
was linked at all. There's not much to discuss or see.

------
blutgens
I'd love to see a LIVE usb stick of this. I'm not really willing to nuke my
file systems on my personal laptop only to find out after install that video
or wireless card doesn't work right.

~~~
emaste
You can use the memstick image to boot and check hardware without installing.

------
custardcream
I wonder if DHCP works on Hyper-V again now (it didn't for the 10.0 cycle
which was a PITA)

~~~
lewinski
If you set the interface to SYNCDHCP instead of DHCP it seems to work fine.

~~~
custardcream
Excellent. Thanks for the tip.

------
mziulu
Can I upgrade my (toy) VPS using freebsd-update? Or is the procedure
different?

~~~
danieldk
Which VPS provider do you use for FreeBSD. Does anyone have recommendations?

~~~
mziulu
I use hetzner, I don't have a lot of necessities right now (I use it as git
repo and as firefox sync server), but I'm very happy with it.

~~~
illbert
How did you set up the FF sync server? I just did a quick search and I think
the instructions I've found were mostly outdated. Do you have a link or a name
for the port?

I also enjoyed hetzner for a while and if I'd want a ZFS install I'd probably
go with them as it's definitely very nice how they do it. But as I've just
previously commented I found a slightly better price for my minimum needs with
vultr.com (5$/per month) and ZFS is not important to me on this box.

~~~
mziulu
I've used the official instructions here:
[https://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-
sync-1.5.html](https://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync-1.5.html)
I've not used the ports DB for this, I've simply cloned the source on /var/www
and went from there.

